# put thread in wron place



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey, any way I can fix putting a thread in the wrong place? Just put one in General MA when I meant to put it in General SD.

Thanks

ack, that's supposed to be wrong in the title, need more coffee


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes it can be moved 

You can also use the RTM box in the upper right corner of each post to report to Mod.

~Tess
-MT Assist. Admin


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for your help!! Much appreciated.


----------

